# Newnan,GA-F #0012202 Elegant,willing to please



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

B-12 



Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Sex: Female 
Age: Adult 
Size: Medium
ID: 0012202 Coweta AC
VACCINATED
PLEASE CONTACT COWETA COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL TO ADOPT THIS PET: 770-254-3735. The address is 91 Selt Road, Newnan, GA. What a beauty! This elegant lady has the sweetest personality. She is loving, sweet, willing to please, walks right beside you on the leash and she is very well-mannered. Can you open your heart and home? Please hurry! This sweetie has been at the shelter since 10/5 and will be avail for adoption, rescue OR CAN BE EUTHANIZED 10/13! NOTE: CCAC CANNOT ADOPT ONLINE OR OVER THE PHONE. ADOPTIONS MUST BE DONE IN PERSON.


Coweta County Animal Control
Phone: 770-254-3735
Fax: 770-254-3737 
91 Selt Road
Newnan, GA 30263
Hours of Operation: Mon-Fri 8 a.m.-5 p.m.
(Viewing of Pets: 10 a.m.-4:30 p.m.)
Sat. 10 a.m.-1 p.m.
(Sat. viewing 10 a.m.-12:45 p.m.)
Closed on Sunday
EUTHANIZATION IS SCHEDULED ON MONDAY, WEDNESDAY AND FRIDAY, HOWEVER, THOSE PETS LISTED AS URGENT CAN BE EUTHANIZED AT ANY TIME!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

What a pretty girl.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: RenomanWhat a pretty girl.


She is beautiful!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

she is so beautiful....I hope someone nice gets her. I just don't have room


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

back to the top girl. according to shelter website this girl is scheduled to be euth'd on 10/13/09. SHE ONLY HAS A BIT OVER A DAY LEFT TO LIVE.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh god, well what can we do????


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i know, it would be so incredibly sad if a "elegant, willing to please", german sheppie girl dies in this shelter. she is lovely, bless her heart.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

What would it take to save her? Would they hold her if I call and donate her adoption fee? Would someone take her then? Someone tell me what to do and I'll do it if it's within reason. I just can't stand it. I have to stop coming to this part of the forum.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

she needs a rescue to commit and someone to pull her and transport wherever she is going. or someone to adopt. lots depends on shelter rules/personnel, you could call and let them know she is actively being worked here, sometimes they'll give a dog time if the dog's real nice and it sounds like there's someone working on finding a solution for her. never any guarantees tho, they're not safe until they're out of the shelter. and we all have to be very careful who we work with. 

rescue is brutal, if you need to take a break everyone understands. i'm just back from one myself.

it just seems like this girl would make someone such a great and loyal companion.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i believe that today is this girl's last day.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I can't take it, I am calling tomorrow morning and asking what I can do from Florida to save her!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

please prepare yourself. hope for the best, but prepare for the worst.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have an offer of $100 to any rescue who can take her, and an offer to help with transport!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE can someone pull? She can foster here if a rescue will pull or someone will adopt her and then send her down here.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have an offer to go adopt her on Wednesday now too, to get her out of there!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

make SURE you call and let the shelter know AS SOON AS THEY OPEN. according to their website, her "available" date is tomorrow, which also means it can be her LAST DAY.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

bump


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Heidi's Legacy will back her/take her! Emailed tons last night!!!!! They will back my friend to pull!


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Just got off the phone with them!

She has an adopter today and if they don't come then we can pull her tomorrow!!!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Effie325..you are great..thank you for caring so much about this girl!!


----------



## Almost Home Rescue (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello, I am in Florida, near Tampa. I would love to adopt this dog. I am a rescue for Jack Russells and small terriers, http://www.AlmostHomeflorida.Petfinder.com - but we have always had German Shepherds for our personal dogs. Our GSD girl died recently of cancer and we are looking for another female. Can someone near there pull this dog for rescue? Is there any transport toward FL? PLEASE CALL ME
941-704-4765 Please don't let them put her down -- I will take her ---
I know that calling the shelter is probably no good, but I will do it anyway.
MaryLu Kinlaw, director of ALMOST HOME RESCUE
941-704-4765


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

MaryLu...Please post this on Saving Georgia dogs forum

http://www.network54.com/Forum/465103/


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

any news on the potential adoptor?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

She didn't post on sgd...maybe didn't see my post. It's a good resource to get advice/find help when wishing to adopt/pull from GA.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

please don't let this girl fall thru the cracks.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

all the dogs on the shelterrescueinc.org web site that were listed for euth on the 13th have been replaced by dogs listed for euth on the 16th. she is not on the site anymore. does anyone know what happened, can someone call and find out if she's "gone".


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

asked a contact of mine...will let you know if I hear anything....


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

She was adopted!!!!!!!!


----------

